# My Christmas Morning mishap!



## Ronni (Dec 25, 2020)

I was prepping the sweet potato casserole.  I'd gotten all the ingredients mixed together other than the melted butter which I always put in last.  

I had melted the butter in a coffee cup (less splatter than in a bowl) in the microwave, and it was sitting on the counter ready to be added once everything else had been blended.  I grabbed the coffee cup and dumped the contents into the bowl on top of the other mixed ingredients.  It took me a minute to figure out why it looked weird.  

I GRABBED THE WRONG COFFEE CUP!!!!  I'd just dumped half a cup of coffee, flavored with peppermint mocha creamer, right into the sweet potato casserole ingredients!  

Now, any of you who've made a sweet potato casserole know that it's a sloppy mix, so imagine me trying to pour the coffee out of the mixing bowl without losing half the sweet potato mix along with it!  Thankfully I didn't have the mixer going when I dumped the contents in, so it was just sort of floating on the top.  I finally had a brainstorm, and grabbed a bunch of paper towels and laid them over the mixture, which effectively sopped up the coffee but left the mixture pretty much intact.  

That will sure teach me to melt the butter in something different next time, instead of one of my matching coffee cups!!!  We'll just have to wait and see if any of the family notices a different taste to the casserole when they come over later.  They've been eating this casserole a couple times a year for as long as they remember, so I'm just hoping that they don't discern a difference.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 25, 2020)

I think we all have "Oops" stories! Merry Christmas Ronni!


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 25, 2020)

I think that may taste delicious together! That’s how many new recipes are discovered, by accident!


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2020)

Just what I was thinking, Blisfully.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2020)

Me two .. or, me three. I thought the same thing as Blissfully and Deb.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2020)

@Ronni 
Thanks for that story, which is so funny.  I hope they like it.
I do wonder if it might possibly add more flavor and turn into a big favorite.  Then, could you repeat it, intentionally, in the future?


And , then, would you tell them the reason it's a _little different?  

I know in actuality you would tell them, but it's funny to think of imaginary reasons you could give instead, or you could try to just act like you have no idea why it seems different.  _


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2020)

I think the coffee flavor would be delicious in that casserole!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2020)

How could coffee flavor be bad in anything?


----------



## Repondering (Dec 25, 2020)

@Ronni - 
Thank you for sharing that story.  You have my sympathy, but as a baker and cook I can also see the humor in it.
Oh yes, all of us who prepare meals will  sometimes be humbled by the kitchen and the occasional faux pas that happens despite our best efforts.
Happily most fumbles can be fixed.....it's a test of our skills in how well we do it.


----------

